# Feeling Blue



## Rkent (May 13, 2013)

10" maple bowl dyed blue. Cell phone pics aren't that great.


----------



## Dennis Ford (May 13, 2013)

Nice bowl!


----------



## DKMD (May 13, 2013)

That's great! I love that deep blue color.


----------



## Mike Jones (May 13, 2013)

Looks pretty much perfect from here! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bobhasen (May 13, 2013)

Nice finish! Lacquer? Poplar wood?


----------



## barry richardson (May 13, 2013)

Thats a keeper! I like the curve to the sides..


----------



## bearmanric (May 14, 2013)

I like it been doing alot of dying lately in my stabilizing. Sweet bowl. Rick


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 14, 2013)

WOW - Nice turn AND a beautiful dye job topped of with an excellent finish. Doesn't get much better than that 
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 14, 2013)

I like it, well done.  If I was to give one critique it would be that maybe it is to blue? Maybe it looks clearer in person. Point is that dye is cool but I think it should let the grain of the wood show through too. JMO


----------



## Rkent (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words. Trying to get this bowl turning figured out.


----------



## ssgmeader (May 14, 2013)

Rkent said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Trying to get this bowl turning figured out.



Trying? yea I think you've got it figured out.


----------



## duncsuss (May 15, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Rkent said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the kind words. Trying to get this bowl turning figured out.
> ...



:whs:

Great bowl, I have to try this dye stuff one of these days


----------



## Patrude (May 18, 2013)

Rkent said:


> 10" maple bowl dyed blue. Cell phone pics aren't that great.



    Wow, that just jumps right out at ya. What kind of dye did you use, I have been thinking of experimenting with dye and this thread has got me convinced to go for it. Nicely done


----------

